# All That Twist > Image Corner >  Pictures from NORWAY:) Check this out ;)

## Miss_Sweet



----------


## ZEESHOO'S S@PNA

[glow=violet:e20b0fb5cf]MASHALLHA BOHAT PYARI PICTURES HAY MISS_SWEET..THX FOR SHARING[/glow:e20b0fb5cf] :givefl; :hug1:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I know  :Stick Out Tongue:  main idhar rehti hoon islie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zeeast

nice......

----------


## Zaheer

good.  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

> I know  main idhar rehti hoon islie


Nice pics  :Smile:  

Waise tum paharon mein rehti ho  :Embarrassment:

----------


## xeon

yeh NORWAY kiya NO RAILWAY sai bana hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

jihan paharon par  :Stick Out Tongue:  NOT  :Big Grin:  i live in a villa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

kool!

----------


## xeon

Waisai is sai khoobsurat tu apna karachi hia  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

> yeh NORWAY kiya NO RAILWAY sai bana hai



 :Big Grin:

----------


## ZEESHOO'S S@PNA

> I know  main idhar rehti hoon islie


 :P :mrgreen: :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehe xeon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## videorkade

wow, thats really nice, man i wanna go and see it for myself now

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:

----------


## pinkyraja

very nice

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx :givefl;

----------


## vishwas1980

nice  8-)

----------


## niceguy

Wow!! Thats a gorgeous country

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

nice pics
and
nice place
(but these type of views in norway
u can only see in summer not in winter)

----------


## ViSIoN

thanks you... ... ... ...for shearing... ... ...

----------


## umarjaaved

Thanks For Post
 :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

you are welcome :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

you are welcome :Smile:

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

beatuful yar

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ya i know :Stick Out Tongue:  thanks

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

velcom je but I think some pic is miss

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ya but ...maine aur b threads me post ki thi norway ki pics aap udher dekh lein :Smile:

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

> ya but ...maine aur b threads me post ki thi norway ki pics aap udher dekh lein


udhar b nhe hain yar

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Haina!!!main apko us thread ke links deti hoon :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Here's the link: http://www.desitwist.com/image-corne...nes-16931.html

pics of the city i live in :Big Grin:

----------


## sanwali

Nice I M Living In Norway ,,,BUT havnt Seen That Yet,...lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oH ...kooll.where do u live? i live in Stavanger :Wink:

----------


## NInA

I love them all  :Big Grin:  it was great to visit you there Naila. I've learned alot about you and also it was a great expereince for me .. by all the buses and trains journies  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

heeh thats good :Big Grin:  kuch to seekha;P

----------


## NInA

hmmm haan  :Smile:

----------

